# Newbie



## swack (Apr 30, 2012)

Just joined tonight to find info on visiting Portugal. I'm a complete newb to this having never left the US before. I'm looking to visit my boyfriend in Tavira for 90 days, and am wondering what exactly I need to do before leaving. I'll be staying with him.. will I need a letter stating this? Will I need something showing my funds for living there for this time? Is there any paperwork I need to fill out prior to my flight? Can I drive there with a valid US license? Any help at all would be greatly appreciated


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just check out the terms and requirements for a Schengen Area Visa, via the Portuguese Embassy or Consulate, rather than the online sites that charge extortionate fees for unnecessary work.

Basically a return ticket, sufficient funds and a Passport that has at least +2 months expiry after the 90 days and health insurance is all that is reguired, you can use your US D/L legally


----------



## swack (Apr 30, 2012)

thank you


----------

